# [GCompris][son]

## zuthos

Bonjour,

J'ai un soucis avec GCompris.   :Confused: 

Je n'arrive pas a avoir de son.

Je ne sais pas trop vers ou me diriger.

Si quelqu'un avait une petite piste.   :Question: 

D'avance merci

----------

## d2_racing

Tout d'abord, as-tu du son en général sur ta Gentoo.

Car, le problème vient peut-être de là ?

----------

## zuthos

Oui, je n'ai aucun problème de son avec d'autre application. même avec Tuxpaint...

----------

## man in the hill

 *zuthos wrote:*   

> Oui, je n'ai aucun problème de son avec d'autre application. même avec Tuxpaint...

 

Je crois qu'il y a une partie admin de gcompris, as tu regardé de ce côté ?

----------

## zuthos

 *man in the hill wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je crois qu'il y a une partie admin de gcompris, as tu regardé de ce côté ?

 

Je n'avais effectivement pas regardé. Mais, lorsque je lance cette application, j'ai un écran blanc avec une porte pour sortir et une maison   :Question:   :Question: 

----------

